# Destin Florida Fishing



## JerryF (Jun 10, 2009)

Will be in Destin FL the last week of July, Wife n kids love the beach but me, Im a fisherman, Have some gear, doesnt matter what type or time of day, will split expenses with someone or work out a deal, I also get 2, 3 day weekends per month and like to do nothing better than fish, Im not a young kid (42) but can hold my own with any given task. Let me know if you need more info and will call or email. thanks


----------

